# Heron Hanging Around?



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Hi all,

For the past three days there has been a heron sitting on my roof. He comes around about the same time everyday and I was just curious as to why??

It is as tall as the chimney LOL The pigeons dont seem to be botherd by him/her but is it normal for them to come and sit on house rooves?

And its definatly not getting any food from here...

Any suggestions?

Heather


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, sure sounds like a wonderful sight...


He might be 'guarding' a Nest during his off time come evening...hanging out where he can see the situation well...


Just a guess...


Post some pics..!

Phil
l v


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are there any ponds, lakes, or rivers near your house?
We have a pond, so sometimes after ours is done eating he'll fly up and sit on something tall...
He likes to fly over next door and sit on the little bridge over my neighbor's pond (looks like a giant puddle to me, lol).


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Heather,

It's not nesting time for herons and the most likely scenario is that one of your neighbours has a pond with fish in and he is eiher watching or helping himself to some dinner! 

They are beautiful birds, but don't ever try and help one yourself if you see an injured one as they can peck your eye out with their beak. It needs expert handling. But yours sounds fine - enjoy your visitor!! 

Tania x


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Speacial Vistor =P*

Yep Lol at the top of my road theres a golf course with teo ponds... I have spotted a heron there a few times and I know he used to perch on the tall conifer tree at the bottom of my garden which has since been cut down.

I'll try and get pics but usually when I go outside he sees me and flys off. I'll have to try and be really sneaky 

I'll post some when he comes back and if i manage to not give myself away lol

He is beatiful and I would never attempt to touch one if injured..noothing bigger than seagulls for me lol

Heather


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> but don't ever try and help one yourself if you see an injured one as they can peck your eye out with their beak.


And worse....one vet was actually killed by a heron, it stabbed him through the heart with its beak.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Heather, I would love to have one on my roof!  

About the warnings everyone has posted - please, everyone, pay heed to these warnings. Herons, while beautiful, can be deadly. Much of the time it looks like they have a short neck but that is misleading. They can strike at you like a snake and the neck stretches out to be long. They usually go for a person's eyes when they strike. If you ever come on one that is injured, call your nearest animal control.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> If you ever come on one that is injured, call your nearest animal control.


Or ring London Wildcare as we are now specialising in waterbirds including herons.

I once had to help Kim administer a pain killing pill to a heron. Kim caught the bird and I had to grab the beak and then prise it open and pop the pill down!! 

Because they are so thin, I always think how fragile they are!! 

Tania x


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They come here about Oct. and get in my pond. One day I was outside with the animals, and there was a heron walking around my yard as if she owned it.

We started to cover the ponds because those orange things that they were after weren't pumpkins.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> They come here about Oct. and get in my pond. One day I was outside with the animals, and there was a heron walking around my yard as if she owned it.
> 
> We started to cover the ponds because those orange things that they were after weren't pumpkins.


Feather, are you talking Poppies? 

fp


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't know Herons could be so violent! I always thought it would be pretty neat to have a pet Heron, even though I can't see that happening. Now I think I'd rather just watch them down at the pond. One flew off this morning actually. I saw the same one yesterday as well, and a few other times in the last few weeks. I guess they figure they might as well take advantage of our drought and pick out the fish while the water is low.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

So far the herons stay away from my little garden pond since there's a lake and canal next door. Believe it or not, a mallard ate one of my comets last spring!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't think...mallards...ate those?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

feralpigeon said:


> Feather, are you talking Poppies?
> 
> fp


 I think she means Goldfish.  GEORGE


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

F.P. and George,

You were both right-on. I was speaking of the herons going after my fish, but they were going after poppies, mommies and babies.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

OH FEATHER, Just Love your since of Humor You leave me Laughing so much!!! Feels good.... On the serious side, Herons ate ALL my sons Koi in 2 days..... Has a High Power Water Sprayer on elec. eye now that shoots water on anything that gets into the Pond. Worked for the last year "So Far".. Thanks for the Laugh & have a good one..... Happy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Happy,

I will certainly look into this electric High Power Water Sprayer. I found a great big racoon in the pond about 3 A.M. on a couple of occasions as well. I have a feeling that I will get a taste of this thing before I get use to it. But it certainly sounds like the answer to some pond preditors. Just how high power is this water srayer?


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Heather-Mole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For the past three days there has been a heron sitting on my roof. He comes around about the same time everyday and I was just curious as to why??
> 
> ...


A near neighbour is selling her house and the other day i looked out and saw a Heron sitting on her `FOR SALE` sign.It did look comical.I wished i had a camera handy at the time.


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

roy-me-boy said:


> A near neighbour is selling her house and the other day i looked out and saw a Heron sitting on her `FOR SALE` sign.It did look comical.I wished i had a camera handy at the time.


I have just found out why the heron was sitting on the `For sale ` board now.a friend lives two gardens away,i saw him at the weekend and he told me a heron had been to his garden pond and ate all is Goldfish!!.
The Heron i saw was obviously casing the joint! LOL.


----------

